# vacation 8 days... my betta home alone....



## lailamar (Mar 31, 2009)

At the end of the month I am leaving for 8 day trip.
Just got my betta 3 days ago, and I'm already worried... is he going to be ok.. etc...
so i went to amazon and found these for food.... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

will this work???? not sure I hope it does since I don't have any family around who would take care of my fish, plus neighbors are super busy and have cats, dogs and kids... plus i don't want to bother anyone....

but 
worried about a water.... see my Boris lives in 2 gallon pear shaped bowl. Would the water get dirty and could he die during that 7 days without water change OR have been thinking this.... fill up a full bathtub of water put boris in it .... that is 60 gallons of water for 7 days, it will be cleaner.....

am I ok to do all this??? 

please help

thank you.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

My opinion is if you give him a large water change before you go and one when you get back, he will be fine. A betta can live up to 2 weeks w/o food, so he shouldn't starve
just make sure to feed right when you leave and right whe you get back.

many people go for two if not three weeks without a waterchange, don't worry. He will be fine


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Geeze I wouldn't even think of using the bathTub, "bad Idea" the residues and junk that would be left behind on your tub alone would have a very good chance of killing him...

I agree with what Emmnemms says


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Larger water change should do the trick


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eight days without food would be fine. Just feed him right before leaving and right when you get home.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I am always worried about the long time feeders, since i think that they would make some yuck in the tank, messing with the water parims. 

He should be fine. Don't worry. But yea, what if the bathtub's seal isn't airtight, then it would drain out, and fishy would dry out, not good! he will be ok.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd be more worried about germs from the tub. When I got my first betta, I foolishly had a neighbor help me do a water change. She ended up dumping him in the dishpan! After that, he started having health problems.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

those feeders work great, he should be fine if u change him once right before you leave, then right when u get bac!


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't use the bathtub. The idea sounds great at first, but then you realize all the freaky things that live in your bathtub (even if you can't see 'em). Not only are there lots of bacteria that your fish is not acclimated to that will more than likely kill them, but there is also residue in your tub from the soap, shampoo and conditioners you use that will come up in the water during the time you are away. Fish do not tolerate soap residue and it will play havoc with their internal systems and kill them. Soap is an alkaline, this means that it will raise the pH of your water. Betta naturally prefer softer water (lower pH) and soap will raise this well beyond their safe parameters. 
Same applies for cleaning agents you use to scrub out your tub, like Comet. There is still a residue of this left on the tub, and this is also highly toxic to your fish (you wouldn't eat that stuff would you? Neither should your fish).

Your fish will survive eight days without a water change or food. Bettas can go without food for several weeks, so that isn't really something to be worried about. Many people over feed their fish anyhow, a fast of this length should not do any real harm to him. Just do a large water change before you leave on vacation and then one when you get back and your fish should be fine.


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

My vote is not feeding for 8 days. His water will stay cleaner and you wont have to worry about you water params changing while you are gone.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I was more worried about the water draining from the bathtub, but yes the gunk in the water would also cause a major problem...


----------

